# Lost fur due to revolution?



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

*Suggestions for putting on Revolution*

My cats don't seem to let me do much to them. I have a feeling they are going to bolt as soon as I try to put Revolution on them. I see them starting to scratch. Any ideas? I was thinking when I feed them? Should I be dominant and try to wrap them in a blanket. One doesn't even like to be picked up.


----------



## misschloe (Mar 20, 2013)

cat owner again said:


> My cats don't seem to let me do much to them. I have a feeling they are going to bolt as soon as I try to put Revolution on them. I see them starting to scratch. Any ideas? I was thinking when I feed them? Should I be dominant and try to wrap them in a blanket. One doesn't even like to be picked up.


That's what I did years ago with two of mine, it was actually more of a tag team effort between my then bf and I: one of us would grab one of the cats, wrap him in a towel and hold him while the other put the stuff on him. We'd like him go then grab his brother and do the same.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I just put revolution on my two cats for the first time 3 days ago. I just noticed that the female has missing fur in a circle with a little redness and it could be where I put the revolution. Has anyone had a reaction like this. I looked up what is said and they talk about irritation but not specific like fur loss.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I wait till they're relaxed on my lap, or while I'm petting the back of their necks and they're all relaxed/sleepy.


----------



## LCSP (Dec 31, 2012)

My husband gives Revolution to his shop cats, and I've never seen a loss of fur reaction. We are on our third month of Advantage at home, but that was to stop the loss of fur and red spots. My older cat somehow got a flea and had a terrible allergic reaction - hotspots all over the body including back of the head. Very itchy pustules, with hair loss, which he aggravated by chewing and scratching. I ended up cutting the hair around them to let them dry out and put him in a child's onsie to keep him from furthering bothering them. It took two months for everything to resolve. Your cat could be experiencing a reaction to the fleas rather than the Revolution. You might look for other spots along the spine or side of the body to confirm.


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

I have been using Revolution in my dog for a year & she hasn't had fur loss. Maybe you can check with your vet?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I did more searching and 1% of cats do lose fur at the site of application. I also read some ideas that resonated with me about using a pesticide that goes into the cats blood stream. I wish I could return unopened ones.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

When you have cats that go outside you greatly increase the risk they'll get fleas and unfortunately less (imo) dangerous methods of flea control don't seem to be (again, imo) as reliable. Losing the hair doesn't seem shocking to me considering, as you said, it's a pesticide.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

We used revolution for years without much issue. DH would apply and I held the cat down and spread the fur. 
We use a topical wormer and I noticed one of the cats really scratched that area wth tufts of hair coming out, but never a bald spot.

We have switched to Bayer's Advantage II for cats but have not had to apply it for the last 2 years (KNOCK ON WOOD!!) so not sure how they will react when/if we apply again.


----------



## ecat (Nov 18, 2012)

While I have not seen any hair loss on my cats after using revolution... I really think that getting fleas causes them more discomfort than this could. Even a mild case of fleas can make a cat scratch to the point of scabbing, poor darlings. I am yet to find a natural flea control method that works as well as capstar + revolution.


----------

